# Google hangouts history is off and chat deleted, can messages still be recovered?



## skyskysky (Nov 27, 2018)

*Google hangouts history off and chat deleted, can messages still be recovered?*

Hi! My boyfriend's father is adamant about him not texting and wants to check his social media sites.

For google hangouts messaging, we have both off our history and he deletes the chat right after we finish texting. He has also cleared the "in:chat" and the chat tab at the side bar which says that it will be permanently deleted. 

However, is there still a possibility that his dad can recover those hangout messages? 
Using a software or program? -> he has done this before to recover call logs on whatsapp

Thank you for your help


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm a little skeptical about assisting with this request, so I'd recommend you to read through the Hangouts help and get more clarity on the request.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Agree with tristar. It's off limits. Closing thread.


----------

